
Paul Tyma: Why We'll Never Meet Aliens - nreece
http://paultyma.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/why-well-never-meet-aliens.html
======
tokenadult
Previous submission from canonical domain already reached the front page with
lots of comments:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5613920>

------
noonespecial
They might not come here to "study" us per se, but they might come to watch us
for the same reason people flip on TLC and watch "Honey Boo Boo". Now that's
scary.

~~~
nnq
...people flip on TLC and watch "Honey Boo Boo", they don't flip on TLC and
watch _an ant farm (!)_ ...that would be even more boring

